# what happens if not entitled to Statutory Adoption Pay



## Burgerbob (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi everyone

First post so a big hello to you all.  As a brief introduction myself and my wife were approved last month at panel and are now playing the waiting game....

I've been searching for information on what happens if my wife is not entitled to SAP but don't seem to be able to find anything and was wandering if anyone may know?

Unfortunately, there looks like there may be some changes at my wife's work and it is possible that she may loose her job. If this happens and she has to find a new job, then it is probably that she will not have worked in the new job long enough to qualify for SAP.  If this is the case is there any other support available?  "Maternity Allowance" would cover this if she was pregnant but I can't find anything that says this applies to adoption. 

Many thanks for any help


----------



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi 
Sounds like you and your wife are at the same point as me and my Husband (Approved 18/09/13) If you look on direct gov i'm sure there is some info on there. I have seen about some kind of adoption allowance thing that some people are entitled to receive...sorry not much help....


----------



## Starmaker73 (Jun 28, 2013)

Welcome, Burgerbob, and congratulations on your approval.  I'm sorry I can't help you with your question but I am in exactly the same position as your wife so I would be interested in the answer to this too.  I have an appointment with my CAB tomorrow to see if they can shed any light on the matter.


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

BurgerBob, you could try calling Adoption UK (0844 848 7900).

All the best,

Wyxie xx


----------



## Burgerbob (Oct 20, 2013)

Many thanks all for the replies and advice.

Starmaker, if you don't mind sharing, I would be really interested in what the CAB had to say.


----------



## Starmaker73 (Jun 28, 2013)

Will do.  I didn't end up getting there today but will go on Wednesday.  I did ask my SW today and she seems think I will get nothing except Child Allowance and Income Support - which I think comes to about £85 a week.


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

Starmaker73 said:


> Will do. I didn't end up getting there today but will go on Wednesday. I did ask my SW today and she seems think I will get nothing except Child Allowance and Income Support - which I think comes to about £85 a week.


i hope that's not the case.  that makes me furious to read 

i had to fight to get enhanced adoption pay from work like people on maternity leave, but that was only taking on HR. i can't imagine what it would be like to change this, even if you contacted your MP i bet it wouldn't change in time to help you. bloody disgrace.


----------



## Starmaker73 (Jun 28, 2013)

I know Katie, I am devastated cause if this is the case then I will most likely have to pull out.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Starmaker that's awful.  Also self employed people don't get sap but do get smp it's so wrong.  A single adopter on our prep course can only afford to take 5 or 6 months adoption leave due to getting sap only as a teacher not the enhanced package.  Obviously running a house alone is very challenging.  Her sw said she would ask potential matches sw if they would fund additional time at home for her as part of the arrangements.  Sometimes they will apparently so anything like that would be worth asking about.  Don't think it's a dead cert by any means though x


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

Starmaker73 said:


> I know Katie, I am devastated cause if this is the case then I will most likely have to pull out.


that's awful 

when i contested my situation, the nice chief inspector who helped me was horrified that getting SAP only could put people off adopting. that was one of the arguements she used to state my case for me


----------



## Starmaker73 (Jun 28, 2013)

I know, Diva, I am self employed too (I am lucky enough to have two jobs.....right now), but if I would also need to give up the self employed job for 6 months too so there really would be be no money coming in at all.  I am holding out hope that the CAB can offer me some advise that might help me.


----------



## Smudgey (Mar 13, 2012)

I get enhanced adoption leave and get a great package , this time last year I faced redundancy and was so so scared I would lose my job as we would defo of had to pull out of adoption as I couldn't  find a company that do a package anything like what I get currently . 
One thing HR said was that if I had been approved at that point I could of contested the same protection from redundancy as a pregnant person was getting .... Worth a try . Hope you get it sorted , I know how worrying it is xxxx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi all,

I know it's not helpful for those affected just now but the legislation Is changing (2015 proposed I think) so the limitations for continuous employment for 26 weeks or self employment will be the same as pregnant ladies for stat adoption pay.

Points 59 & 63 are the most relevant
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/219658/Children_20and_20Families_20Bill_202013.pdf

Thus employers will have to match maternity & adoption policies from next year. At worst this may mean a small delay where the placing authority cannot help you financially.

I'll pop back if i can find the link but smudgey is correct that if matched by time of redundancy then the company has to pay you this and failing this there is a channel you can go through for direct.gov.

Sorry x


----------



## Starmaker73 (Jun 28, 2013)

Smudgey said:


> I get enhanced adoption leave and get a great package , this time last year I faced redundancy and was so so scared I would lose my job as we would defo of had to pull out of adoption as I couldn't find a company that do a package anything like what I get currently .
> One thing HR said was that if I had been approved at that point I could of contested the same protection from redundancy as a pregnant person was getting .... Worth a try . Hope you get it sorted , I know how worrying it is xxxx


Oh that is interesting. I will definitely look into this. Thank you, Smudgey.


----------



## Starmaker73 (Jun 28, 2013)

GERTIE179 said:


> I'll pop back if i can find the link but smudgey is correct that if matched by time of redundancy then the company has to pay you this and failing this there is a channel you can go through for direct.gov.


Oh wait, you have to be matched, not just approved?


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

I thought it was matched but as smudgey looked into it it may be Approved
Sorry x


----------



## Smudgey (Mar 13, 2012)

They said approved to me , defo worth looking into Hun xx


----------



## Starmaker73 (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes. Definitely. Job looks like it might be going by March and think SW is trying to get me on Jan or Feb panel. Thanks so much.


----------



## Starmaker73 (Jun 28, 2013)

Burgerbob, I went to the CAB today and the poor guy there had no idea what I'd be entitled to as it was a very unique situation her said (though maybe not that unique judging from this thread alone). He is doing some research and emailing me back tomorrow. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Really hope CAB come back with good news


----------



## Starmaker73 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks Diva. Me too. Haven't mentioned any of this to SW yet as I want to get all my facts and figures first so I know if I have any options.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi Star,

Did you get any where with CAB?
X


----------



## Starmaker73 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hmmm they weren't overly informative. They had to spend a couple of days researching it and then came back to me with info which I already knew was wrong. Ugh!  So I think I will try to contact the benefits people (whoever they may be) and see if they can give me the info I need. It's sucks being in limbo land.


----------

